# Programmers



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 18, 2009)

Q: How many programmers does it take to screw in a light bulb? 

A: None, that's a hardware problem.


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 18, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Q: How many programmers does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> 
> A: None, that's a hardware problem.


I don't get it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 18, 2009)

Programmers create computer programs or operating systems (i.e., software). They don't create the computer hardware to run the software (all the parts of a computer, aka the hardware).


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 18, 2009)

oh. duh.:rofl:


----------

